# Engine shut off suddenly! won't start HELP!!



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

I was driving normally at about 40mph, *suddenly the engine shut off *, I had road service bring my car home.

Things I have checked:

- Stereo, lights work ok
- The car gets starting, but the engine does not turn on
- I did a visual inspection of cables that I can see from top and nothing seems to be damaged
- I also checked every cable I could see to see if there was any loose one, every thing was tight.
- Checked the fuses related to electric, ingnition, and engine in the box that goes inside, they were fine.

- Under the hood there is three fuse boxes: I checked all the transparent ones, they were fine. *THE ONLY FUSES THAT I COULD NOT CHECK WERE THE BIG ONES (FROM THE BIG FUSE BOX, AND FROM ONE OF THE SMALL FUSE BOXES), THEY ARE NOT TRANSPARENT, SO I DON'T KNOW HOW TO CHECK THIS...*

-*The oil level was LOW, but the engine temperature has been fine all the time, I also added more oil yesterday but it did not fixed the problem.*


I'm lost damn, these cars are supposed to be reliable damn!
What can I do? may be I can buy one of those compact computers to diagnose the car and then return it, and then solve the issue...

*Appreciate your help!!*

Christian


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Christian_C said:


> I was driving normally at about 40mph, *suddenly the engine shut off *, I had road service bring my car home.
> 
> Things I have checked:
> 
> ...


please explain the symptoms in more detail
turn key to ign on
do you hear the fuel pump prime?
do all dash lights come on warning lights etc
what happens when you turn the key to start.starter cranks engine ?
if turns over but does not fire is there a check Engine Light (CEL) on ?


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

do you hear the fuel pump prime?: Yes I can hear it when I open the switch

do all dash lights come on warning lights etc: yes they all come on when the switch is open and after I stop cranking

what happens when you turn the key to start.starter cranks engine ?: The engine cranks but it does not start

if turns over but does not fire is there a check Engine Light (CEL) on ?: while cranking only the car door, seat belt, and brake lights stay on


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Christian_C said:


> do you hear the fuel pump prime?: Yes I can hear it when I open the switch
> 
> do all dash lights come on warning lights etc: yes they all come on when the switch is open and after I stop cranking
> 
> ...


sorry didnt reply sooner been out.
so the CEL is not on now indicating an error ?
So i think you should check for a spark next.
If you have any spark plug pull one lead and put plug where you can see the gap resting on metal ( not the plastic valve cover) and crank the car. you should see a blue spark every 2 revolutions.
you can also listen for the fuel injectors with a screw driver, they apparently click when they operate. (not done that myself but read here.)
just for information what mileage on the car ?


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks!

I'll do those tests tomorrow morning to see what happens, the car has 78K.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Christian_C said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll do those tests tomorrow morning to see what happens, the car has 78K.


ok let us know, my 97 has 96k and no problems like this so far


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I didn't see any spark, is the spark easy to see?? 

Regarding the fuel injectors, when opening the switch I can definitively hear a click, and a weird noise. (I did this same test on my girlfriends altima (which is working ok) and I only heard the click). I wonder if there is a little injection pump there that is being forced by some obstruction in the gas flow....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Christian_C said:


> Well I didn't see any spark, is the spark easy to see??
> 
> Regarding the fuel injectors, when opening the switch I can definitively hear a click, and a weird noise. (I did this same test on my girlfriends altima (which is working ok) and I only heard the click). I wonder if there is a little injection pump there that is being forced by some obstruction in the gas flow....


you should see a blue spark, and a bit of a crack, its about 25,000 Volts but can be difficult to see in bright sunlight. in shade is easy to see.
so please check again.
If no spark that would explain sudden engine cuting out and not re-starting.
goo luck....


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

I read here about the ECU codes, and I did the manual check I'm getting error code 55, which means the ECU is not reporting any problems. 

Going to check the spark thing now...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Christian_C said:


> I read here about the ECU codes, and I did the manual check I'm getting error code 55, which means the ECU is not reporting any problems.
> 
> Going to check the spark thing now...


if you have a code the Check engine light will come on.


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

I did the check and I believe there is no spark there...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Christian_C said:


> I did the check and I believe there is no spark there...


ok.
So next thing to do is take a look at the distributor, rotor cap assembly.
Some people have reported oil in the distributor, there should not be any oil.
Check condition of rotor arm and cap.
I suggest you search the forum for "distributor" and or "bad spark" also look in GA16 section.
the spark is all contained in the distributer and coil, so don't have to worry about the computer (ECU) 
good luck...
Also forgot to mention that you can download the factory service manual from here. All B14's are similar so 1996 vs 1999 the differences are cosmetic.
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/60760-b14-full-service-manual.html


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

I removed the distributor cap, and it looks fine, no oil, no moisture. I also tried to start the car with the cap off to see if there arm was rotating and it was ok. I guess this is an electrical problem and there is just no electricity coming to the distributor. I already had downloaded the FSM (thanks though for the link). I will study the electrical diagrams to narrow down where the electrical problem could be coming from... 

Any extra ideas???


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Christian_C said:


> I removed the distributor cap, and it looks fine, no oil, no moisture. I also tried to start the car with the cap off to see if there arm was rotating and it was ok. I guess this is an electrical problem and there is just no electricity coming to the distributor. I already had downloaded the FSM (thanks though for the link). I will study the electrical diagrams to narrow down where the electrical problem could be coming from...
> 
> Any extra ideas???


The easy answer would be to replace the distributer with one from wreaking yard or a rebuilt from auto parts store.
good luck....


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

I replaced the spark plugs, the old ones looked pretty bad. It took some time the first attempt but it started!!! However, the car attempts to shut off, there is brrrrbrrrrr every 30 secs or so. Sounds like the spark still is not strong enough, may be I can change the distributor cap to see what happens... I just don't want to spend a lot of money on a new distributor

what do you think?


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

Sweeeet distributor cap and rotor head replaced, starts ok, runs ok!!!!!!!!

THANKS A LOT FOR ALL YOUR ADVICE!!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Christian_C said:


> Sweeeet distributor cap and rotor head replaced, starts ok, runs ok!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANKS A LOT FOR ALL YOUR ADVICE!!!


Well pleased you found the problem.


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

The car wont start again!!!, Took it to the shop for thorough check...It was the distributor!! I just bought one on eBay, I'll be replacing it soon


----------



## Cindi025 (Jul 15, 2007)

*NEW KEY?*

Not sure if this will help or not but im having the same issue. I have never had any problems out of my 2001 altima until the other day when i parked my car, went and got my hair fixed, then came out to go to work. My car then would not start, I have replaced the battery already and diagnostic tests and everything has been checked. Now I am being told it could possibly be a key problem. It appears that the key may have lost it's programming and so its not allowing the engine to crank. Now i have to send my car to the nissan dealership to have them try and replace the key. This might be something u should look into. I would try contacting your closest nissan dealership and ask about this. Apparently if you have your key near another key that has an security chip in it it will deactivate the key. Hope this helps!


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Cindy025 but my car key does not have a chip inside it's just a plain metal key...


----------

